# NSW Longy 30.5.14 fat pinkie



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I was so keen to get offshore again I woke at 3am, checked the conditions and was dismayed but not despondent about the southerly. I got heaps of work done waiting to see if it would drop (amazing how productive one can be with no distractions) and by 8:30 I saw the predicted drop to 7 knots materialising at North Head. Happy days. I got to Longy and launched at 10am, the latest I've ever been fishing there. I lost my drogue which came out when it got windy again at 10:10am. I was sure I'd clipped it on securely. I didn't get upset though, nothing could darken my festive mood. I was so happy to be out there again. I trolled around with a squid strip on my usual heavy sinker for nothing, then a salted slimey on a mackerel rig donated to me by the mates from Adder Rock for the same result. The waves were steep and whitecapping and it was hard going but my mind was a bit soft and I blamed my difficulties on my long break from the water although I have actually been exercising regular and am fitter than ever. It wasn't until after I'd gotten home that I realised I'd been fishing in 10 to 15 knots with a wave period of less than 7 seconds. I did notice that my paddle stroke improved to a new level with the effort needed to make any headway and in such unstable conditions. My hips and torso just clicked into very good balance and rhythm and I found the hard work a joy. Maybe they did give me a bionic pinkie after all 

There were so many boats around I steered clear of them, especially the big flybridge cruiser which was trolling two lines around the other boats 100m behind him.

Anyhoo I didn't find any kings and I can't tell you if there was any life under me because my sounder is kaput but I did land a very fat 44cm pinkie on a 4 inch Zman minnow in a natural colour, forget what, but it wasn't white or electric chicken. I thought I'd have to try something subtle with the sun up so high. Yeah right, I was using 50lb braid and 40lb leader on account of the target species being kings. I also hooked up but dropped something else pretty powerful after 5 seconds on the same plastic, I guess I didn't set the hook properly.



I just love the iridescent blue above their eyes, don't you?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Go Jim. I was hoping you were onto a kingie for sure. Next time mate.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

That pinkie looks very chubby, Jim... would weigh well.

Bionic pinkie going OK?

Keep on keepin' on...

Jimbo


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Mate great post...keep em comin wrasse


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

That's a cracker Jim! Did you check out his gut contents at all? It always interests me to see what they have been chewing on.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I appreciate your kind comments guys. Sorry squidlips, I didn't check this time but other ones have had sea urchin bits in their stomachs.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Still got the snapper touch.
Back to snapper season. Like an episode of Bugs Bunny.
Don't get too used to those gentleman's hours Jim.


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

Wrassemagnet said:


> I appreciate your kind comments guys. Sorry squidlips, I didn't check this time but other ones have had sea urchin bits in their stomachs.


Just - wondering - I've found the same here with the fattest ones being full of urchin. What does that mean? Well, I spose they like urchins! I'd make an amazing rocket scientist! :lol:


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

avayak said:


> Don't get too used to those gentleman's hours Jim.


yeah, didn't feel right, being able to see and all.

Squidlips I read once that a big snapper was caught at longy on a slow trolled urchin but I haven't been able to figure out how one would rig it.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Wrassemagnet said:


> avayak said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get too used to those gentleman's hours Jim.
> ...


Hook through the nose same as any other live bait
Catching your urchin might be the difficulty


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

squidlips said:


> Wrassemagnet said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate your kind comments guys. Sorry squidlips, I didn't check this time but other ones have had sea urchin bits in their stomachs.
> ...


No highjack intended Jim, But I have often found crabs in the guts, including whole ones a couple of times, up to about 40 mm across. I've bought a few ZMan crab SP's to try at Scarby.

Has anyone in Sydney tried these SP's?


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Haven't tried the crabs but now Nick's given me ideas which will be hard to resist next time one of my offspring misbehaves.


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

I saw ya there Wrassemagnet and noticed how you stay away from the boaties so I didn't dare to come towards you and say hi. It wasn't hard to find the kings on sounder but they weren't in feeding mode. It wasn't till right at the change of tide around 10:30am then action starts to pickup. The fun ended a hour later after the wind picked up dramatically. I launched late so didn't pick up any livies but the 100g jigs did the trick. I kept four kingie around the 70cm mark.


----------

